# We've just completed three orbits of the Earth in our Model S...



## AEDennis

Also known as just completed 75,000 miles on our Model S.

IMG_20170507_181802 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and for good measure... My wife's Roadster hit 24,000 miles on the odometer a few days earlier...

IMG_20170504_150433 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Total EV orbits with our Active E and the Roadster is double that amount (6 orbits instead.)


----------



## garsh

Very nice.

I'm coming up on 79,000 miles on my Leaf. Kind of amazing that I can get it that high when it will only go ~50 miles on a full charge.

Since the Leaf isn't worth much used, I'm probably better off keeping it as a 3rd vehicle and having it available for to my wife & kids to use instead of the Odyssey. That should also give us a better idea of whether we could survive with only two EV vehicles. The wife is concerned about my idea to go all-EV, and I blame the Leaf and its pathetic range.


----------



## Guest

I'm reaching 84 000 km this week with my Leaf. And it has always been primary vehicle. 
I can do 120km in summer and 100km in winter. Vehicle is less than 3 years old.
I'll keep my ICE due to trailer and some other dirty things like driving on frozen lakes and
listening for extremely juicy music with the help of dual subwoofer.

Same here. Used Leafs have little value. 2-3 times my old BMW. And that one is 15 years old.
I think I will keep Leaf forever. Even after receiving Model 3. It will last at least 8-10 years until
battery loses a third of capacity.


----------



## AEDennis

@garsh and @arnis with capacity as low as it is, Leaf actually has a degradation warranty. Are your cars not under that?

The cost to swap the battery or without it is not bad at all.

My moms 2nd Leaf still gets her around and she has 2 reservations for a 3. She's not planning on letting her Leaf go.


----------



## Guest

My battery has way above 90% capacity left. 2013+ Leafs have their chemistry altered and can survive moderate temperatures well.


----------



## garsh

AEDennis said:


> @garsh and @arnis with capacity as low as it is, Leaf actually has a degradation warranty. Are your cars not under that?



The degradation warranty requires the car to drop four capacity bars. Mine has only lost three. I expect the fourth one to disappear within a year though.
I'm well past both the time and mileage limits for the capacity warranty. But I have heard of people being offered discounts on replacement batteries out of warranty. I'll give them a call when the time comes and hope that they offer something.


----------



## AEDennis

garsh said:


> The degradation warranty requires the car to drop four capacity bars. Mine has only lost three. I expect the fourth one to disappear within a year though.
> I'm well past both the time and mileage limits for the capacity warranty. But I have heard of people being offered discounts on replacement batteries out of warranty. I'll give them a call when the time comes and hope that they offer something.


Used 2013s are also pretty inexpensive and have the 6.6kW chargers... you might want to consider that too


----------



## garsh

AEDennis said:


> Used 2013s are also pretty inexpensive and have the 6.6kW chargers... you might want to consider that too


That would still require getting rid of my worthless but working car. As a third vehicle, I think I could live with it having a 40-50 mile range if I can't get a discounted replacement battery.


----------



## AEDennis

garsh said:


> That would still require getting rid of my worthless but working car. As a third vehicle, I think I could live with it having a 40-50 mile range if I can't get a discounted replacement battery.


I thought battery swap for a Leaf was around $5k.


----------



## garsh

AEDennis said:


> I thought battery swap for a Leaf was around $5k.


Yep, but the car isn't worth that much. $3700 trade-in estimate.

I'd rather keep that $5k in the bank and put it towards a Tesla Y or pickup a few years later.


----------



## AEDennis

garsh said:


> Yep, but the car isn't worth that much. $3700 trade-in estimate.
> 
> I'd rather keep that $5k in the bank and put it towards a Tesla Y or pickup a few years later.


Is your 50 mile Winter or Summer range? That's still a very good going about town range and save from using ICE when possible. Additionally, it's perfect range for teenage kids.


----------



## garsh

AEDennis said:


> Additionally, it's perfect range for teenage kids.


Exactly.


----------

